# New vs Used Glocks



## flw

First as a %, GENERALLY how much should I expect to save buying a used but excellant condtion stock Glock compared to retail? 30% ? Something else i.e. Model 17 or 19?

Any warning to pass on about dealers, shows, scams, sales in general, stings?

Does the shows sponsers brings different crowds? How do I find them-the legal kind?

Thank You


----------



## Scorpion8

I bought a used Glock 17 and found that I probably paid a little more for it (compared to a comparable used handgun) just because it is a Glock. The name seems to command a slight premium. But I saved perhaps ~ 25% over a brand new one.

What to look out for? Same as in every used gun purchase: how was it used, how old, ex-Police, etc? Check out the wear patterns, disassemble and look at the bore/throat and feed ramp, check for tightness and work all the functions. Check wear patterns from both storage or carry. How many mags do you get? Ask for a timeframe to return it if it doesn't shoot or feed properly or fails to function such as a slam-fire.


----------



## Glock Doctor

I'll make it easy for you. Either the G-17 or the G-19 would be an excellent choice. Personally, I would encourage you to purchase only a third generation Glock - One with a serial number that starts with the letter, 'G' or higher. 

If possible I would encourage you not to buy at a gun show. If you need help, or if something goes wrong, that friendly dealer you dealt with at the show might suddenly vaporize. (Already happened to me!) 

25 to 30% off is about right for a pistol like this. It might be a good idea to ask the dealer to show you how to disassemble and reassemble the Glock BEFORE you buy it. That way you'll have an opportunity to more carefully examine the pistol. 

If you take this advice it's going to be highly unlikely that you'll need to purchase any new parts in order to keep the pistol up and running. Some people will automatically replace all the springs, the spring cups, and/or the extractor. I happen to be one of them. 

Take a good look at the magazines. Ideally, you want to see the number 9 on the magazine follower; and, as long as the magazine is metal-lined, it doesn't matter whether or not it has a single bright-metal bar on the front. Solid polymer is fine, too.


----------



## rumaco

*My advise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Never buy a USED gun...........................nuff said! Buy it and then post your great satisfaction for all of us to see......K


----------



## zhurdan

rumaco said:


> *Never buy a USED gun.*..........................nuff said! Buy it and then post your great satisfaction for all of us to see......K


HAHAHAHA and only sleep with virgins!!! In other words, you're missing out.


----------



## DJ Niner

rumaco said:


> Never buy a USED gun...........................nuff said! Buy it and then post your great satisfaction for all of us to see......K


I buy mostly used Glocks, and have only had one I would consider slightly disappointing (not as accurate as I thought it should be); most other folks would have been happy with that one, as well.

The money I saved buying used vs. new-retail for the last 6 Glocks, paid for the next two I bought. Plenty of good advice above about selection; I'd add that if you simply pick a 9mm Glock that looks like it hasn't been modified, you're probably good-to-go and will be satisfied with the purchase.

Here's a photo of my "great satisfaction" (so far):


----------



## dayid

In my region I've never seen a used Glock even within $50 of the price of a new one w/ the GSSF and/or Armorer's discount. Spending more to get used? Pfft, not me. Newer, cheaper, better.


----------



## DJ Niner

dayid said:


> In my region I've never seen a used Glock even within $50 of the price of a new one w/ the GSSF and/or Armorer's discount. Spending more to get used? Pfft, not me. Newer, cheaper, better.


True, in many cases. If a person has access to the Armorer's, GSSF, or LE/Military discount program (not everyone does), then it often makes buying new a far better deal. However, there are sometimes long delivery delays associated with these programs, and if you are like most "can't-wait-gotta-do-it-now" Americans, getting one you can have and shoot NOW may be worth paying the same (or a little more) for a minty used piece. Local transfer fees can also eat into the basic price advantage of these programs. I have access to this program, but have only bought one Glock through it (a ported model, as they are not often seen used). It took over two months, from order-sent to gun-in-my-hands. I can do a lot of shooting in one-sixth of a year... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sgt01

I've owned roughly a dozen used Glocks over the years and never had an issue with any one of them, except a few magazine and recoil springs that needed to be replaced due to excessive wear. Cheap and easy fixes. As long as the barrel isn't buldged and the slide and frame aren't cracked, I wouldn't hesitate buying a used Glock. You can refurbish the gun at a cost of next to nothing. Great guns!


----------



## DogRanger

I have bought new and used and never had a problem.


----------



## RUT

DogRanger said:


> I have bought new and used and never had a problem.


What he said.............


----------



## group17

rumaco said:


> Never buy a USED gun...........................nuff said! Buy it and then post your great satisfaction for all of us to see......K


Have been buying used for years-no problems so far. Bought a gen 3 G27 2 years ago for $125 less than retail. It has been a fantastic weapon.
If you buy from a LGD with a 30 day warranty you get to test the used pistol you buy. If your unhappy with it they will allow you to use the sale price on another purchase in the store. Win win IMO.


----------



## Packard

I would assume that the arrival of the Gen 4 Glocks will affect the pricing of earlier models. They suddenly are less equal to the new model. I would expect a lower price, especially when you compare what you will get when you sell either of the weapons.

Frankly, 25% off would not be sufficient to make me buy used unless: 

1. The weapon was so lightly used that it appeared to be new.

and

2. The weapon would take a long time to get as a new weapon.


----------



## bearone2

rumaco said:


> Never buy a USED gun...........................nuff said! Buy it and then post your great satisfaction for all of us to see......K


most of my collection of sigs & glocks has been thru backpage. if you know what you're looking for, you might find a real gem at a decent price.

i've picked up two ka228's, two ab229's, two p6's, 220st, glock 19, g27, g30-which i carry.


----------



## T-55A5

I bought a used Glock 30 for $525 (new one goes for $650) a few months ago and the gun seemed to be brand new, the chamber & barrel had only 5% wear, the grease was still good and was stiff when I cocked it...like a new gun would be

Check out a used Glock before going for a new one

Billy


----------



## Cat

I do not know if you have a shooters by you, But look at the new prices in there store. They sale more then any one I know.

They have people in there store all day long.

And you can buy them on line as well,And keep a look out for pistols on sale. 9mo's ago I payed 459.00 + tax.For my new G-4 22. And I picked up a pk380 for my wife,Paid 279+tax. They have great sales here.And some good deals on ebay as well.
And they do (INTERNET LAYAWAY) I never seen a store like shooters.

Shooters Firearms and Gun Accessories Home page.artyman:
Glock Pistols Glock prices. :smt023


----------



## jakeleinen1

Make sure if you buy used you inspect it well (even though most likely its cool because well its GLOCK)

Unfortunately my brother just bought a used glock and while inspecting it, I noticed the recoil guide rod was chipped, unfortunately sending it in to gun shop and have to wait a week to get it back ((( suckkksss


----------

